# Fishing wires?



## bctoasters (Jul 21, 2011)

Just curious what some different methods are to fish romex down walls to a switch or receptacle? I've done it before, but was curious what methods others have/do use--always interested in easier and quicker ways. How do some of you get from the 2nd story down to the basement?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Fold over the end of the romex and push straight into hole from attic or basement. Otherwise snaking into a ko of an existing box, tape 5' of #14 solid or 5' of 18/2 tsat to end of wire, push into hole w/ about a foot of your romex. open hook snake in bay from KO, hook soft line and pull romex into box.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

bctoasters said:


> Just curious what some different methods are to fish romex down walls to a switch or receptacle? I've done it before, but was curious what methods others have/do use--always interested in easier and quicker ways. How do some of you get from the 2nd story down to the basement?


into boxes from the attic or basement I normally just cut the box out so I can fit my hand in there. from the attic to the basement either a common wall or use the plumbers stink pipe normally there is space around the pipe


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I've pulled off miracles with these. I've had as many as 5 screwed together at one time.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've pulled off miracles with these. I've had as many as 5 screwed together at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree fish sticks work so much better than the standard fish


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I almost always can use a thin 6ft fish rod with success. I put 5 or 6 together to fish mc above suspended ceilings too.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Single jack chain with a fishing weight on the end works pretty good.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Jmohl said:


> Single jack chain with a fishing weight on the end works pretty good.


I had one of them once pop itself thru the 1/2" hole in a gem box and pile up on the inside.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had good success using the fish sticks. Next week I'll use a laundry chute which the A/C guys used to drop some flex duct work down.:thumbsup: Following a plumbing pipe sometimes works.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jmohl said:


> Single jack chain with a fishing weight on the end works pretty good.


 
Yeah, if it's a hollow wall:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Those fish sticks are the best always tie the string on the front of it in case you cant catch the stick you will be able to catch the string.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Box*

tie string to romex with nut on end, drop down near box,stick magnetized long needle nose through box hole til it catches nut, pull through..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I tie a lead weight made from lead solder on the end of drapery cord.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Hollow core fishing pencil lead comes in a roll.Just cut off a piece a few inches long put string line thru center and tie stopper knot.Skinny enuff to go thru box knock-out and plenty heavy.Then use hooked hangar wire to hook line thru hole in plate or drop down from attic.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

How old is the house?

This will determine the method.
Anything from a snake with some string on the end to a sawzall.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In the northeast, due to having generous attics and basements (or at least, a crawl space), there's seldom a place you can't fish to without doing damage to the building's finish.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Drill 2 holes next to each other , one to look through with a flashlight while using other one to guide fish stick/wire etc... into box.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

A piece of of the plastic water line pex works well because it is already curved so you drill your hole shovel it down the wall and you can twist it until it is pushing towards your hole


----------



## stevo1020 (Jul 13, 2011)

sewing thread, a paper clip, and a magnet will do work some magic


----------



## stevo1020 (Jul 13, 2011)

Some sewing thread, a paper clip, and a magnet will work some magic


----------



## Joeygibbs23 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Fish master*

I Like to use either heavy gauge ceiling wire or fish sticks for walls with insulation. Or a piece of jetline with a small heavy object attached for hollow walls.flexbits and flexbit extensions work well for drilling through studs or joist but be wary I have more often then once crated more ork for myself as one time I drilled into a service cable that for some reason was looped in a drywall ceiling.


----------



## darenk (Aug 6, 2011)

Recently bought a magnapull off eBay and man its handy. Especially for blown in insulated walls or fishing into existing boxes. Drop jack chain down hole and just roll the magnet down the wall. Once it hits top of box take a little piece of scrap and bend a hook and pull chain in box. Really surprised me how much we use it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

stevo1020 said:


> Some sewing thread, a paper clip, and a magnet will work some magic


Only if the walls are hollow, and if that's the case you just use the wire itself.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

darenk said:


> Recently bought a magnapull off eBay and man its handy. Especially for blown in insulated walls or fishing into existing boxes. Drop jack chain down hole and just roll the magnet down the wall. Once it hits top of box take a little piece of scrap and bend a hook and pull chain in box. Really surprised me how much we use it.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EA6UR170sFo&feature=player_detailpage

_slick!_

~CS~


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm going to need more glow sticks!


----------

